# 2013 X5 E70



## jim matera (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone
I'm new to the X5 family and recently purchased an X5.
I would love to change the current rims to Style 214 rims.
I recently found a used set of 20 " rims for sale which I am thinking of buying and then powder coating black.
So far all the part numbers line up and everything looks correct. 6 772 249 and 6 772 250 made in Mexico Ronal.
The ET for the rims should be ET 37 and ET 40 according to all the specs I have seen.
One thing I'm having difficulty with is the inner rim states IS 37 and IS 40.
Is this correct or should it read ET 37 and ET 40 on the inner rim.

Thanks very much


----------

